# pics from my new reef tank



## tnyr5 (Feb 7, 2019)

Enjoy, they make orchids look dull.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2019)

I would do anenomes or tridacna clams


----------



## Wendy (Feb 7, 2019)

Very colourful and cool! Is it a lot of work with upkeep? I know nothing about keeping tanks.


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2019)

Amazing colors and forms. Are there any fish so far? I didn't see any, but
reef fish are quite adept at hiding.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2019)

abax said:


> Amazing colors and forms. Are there any fish so far? I didn't see any, but
> reef fish are quite adept at hiding.



Nice, I see 4 fish. Thanks for sharing. I used to keep a small reef tank about the same size. What filtration systems are you using?


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 9, 2019)

Very attractive setup. I find that most orchid growers have other interesting things going on in addition to their flowers. Mike


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks guys. 
There are 8 fish: 5 Apogon leptacanthus, 1 Apogon luteus, 1 Nemateleotris helfrichi, and 1 Paracheilinus octotaenia 

Filtration is just a skimmer. Water runs through a uv sterilizer before returning from the sump to the tank. Once in a while, I'll toss in a bag of carbon. Rock takes care of the rest.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2019)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2019)

7 of the 8 fish are at least partially visible in that photo. Can you find them all?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2019)

nice work


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 10, 2019)

Living art; very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2019)

I only saw 4, what I do see is a sea urchin! You don't like your coral?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 3, 2019)

The sea urchin doesn't bother anything, except the coralline algae.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## eds (Apr 3, 2019)

Looking good. Not easy to keep things stable enough for sps in a smaller tank as I know from experience.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 3, 2019)

Indeed, Paph culture is child's play by comparison. Having amassed a pile of gadgets a mile wide over the last 15 years doesn't hurt .


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 25, 2019)

Before I rip it apart and replant it, here's how it grew out.


I switched out a few of the cardinals to make way for nicer fish (Centropyge joculator and Liopropoma africanum)


----------



## troy (Sep 25, 2019)

That is beautiful!! Tremendous acheivement!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2019)

No Blennies!?


----------



## naoki (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow, you get this much growth in 7 months? That is amazing! How do you do that? How much PPFD? Do you feed?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 27, 2019)

lol. Learning how to do it from the guys who write the books helps, but it's mostly just a matter of balancing nutrient levels against light levels while keeping the Calcium, Alkalinity, and Magnesium stable.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 22, 2019)

I know coral gardens/reefs from scuba diving and they are really sensitive and fragile. Therefore kudos to you, growing it so well.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 24, 2020)

The reef has also been enjoying my new camera.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## shariea (Jun 25, 2020)

Those pictures are spectacular!


----------



## eds (Jun 25, 2020)

Growing out nicely Tony. I love the montipora rolling itself into a scrolling shape! They were one of my favourites along with the plating acros.
Well done for keeping them so happy.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2020)

cool


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful and fantastic photos. Photos of fish are tricky. 

I wanted to try my hand at a saltwater tank.......But can't commit that kind of time. I will have to enjoy your photos in the meantime.


----------

